# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Knieen

## rdekok

Heb twee nieuwe knieen nodig,zijn beide helemaal versleten.
Wat is het beste Ziekenhuis om dat te laten doen?
Ik woon in Roosendaal

----------

